# Ammo availability



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone know of any stores with

22 LR (cheap bricks)
9 mm Luger
45 ACP
.380 Auto
38 SPC
357 Mag

Haven't looked in a week. Are the shelves still bare ?


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

walmart on creighton had .22 bricks, whole pallet, 9mm prvi jhp, winchester white box. didnt notice .45 .380. dont even know what 387 is, and didnt notice 357. Had a ton of shotgun shells! Hope this helps.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I was just at Walmart on Creighton and didn't see any 9mm ammo at all. I didn't bother to ask about it, but maybe I missed it. And academy is also wiped clean. They (academy) did have 40, 357, 38 and 380 ammo though. As well as most shotgun shells and rifle ammo.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time. I was in the Pace WalMart yesterday and they had several bricks of Winchester .22s (333 for $15) and also a few bricks of CCI Tactical (it was something like $25 for a brick) They also had some WWB .45, .40 and .380. I bought the last box of WWB .38.
I was in there today and the .22 was wiped out. They still had the .45,.40 and .380 though. I think everybody loaded up on .380 during the last ammo panic.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, plenty O'380 on the shelf. 333 pack of 22s for $15, thats up $5. Looks as if thats the norm now; $5 increments. I am a firm believer in right place at the right time. Was at the sliding glass ammo depository the other day when this guy had WMart key personnel breach the locks. He hockey-sticked all remaining (4) Federal 100 packs of 9mm and even the overpriced UMC 250 round value pack into his cart.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Was at the Pace walmart last night, the worker told me I should have been in earlier in the morning, everything they put out was gone in just a few hours. They even had a Colt AR, that sold in a few seconds. A man was at the counter waiting for them to put it into the system, as he was buying the phone was ringing off the hook, people knew they had it, but it was too late...

Right place at the right time...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Was at the Pace walmart last night, the worker told me I should have been in earlier in the morning, everything they put out was gone in just a few hours. They even had a Colt AR, that sold in a few seconds. A man was at the counter waiting for them to put it into the system, as he was buying the phone was ringing off the hook, people knew they had it, but it was too late...
> 
> Right place at the right time...


Sounds to me like maybe he had a heads up from an employee. (as did a few others)
Those Federal 100 packs of 9mm are a bargain. I don't even need any but when I see those, I buy a couple. The .45s are an even better bargain.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Guess Im always at the wrong place at the wrong time. Or is it the right place................oh never mind. I cant find any ammo. I really need 22 LR.

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I was in Scott's today they had it all. Case after case of .22, .357, .45 and whatever else you wanted. Also had several Ar-15's left and said their were more already in the way... Still priced as they were last year....


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



MULLET HUNTER said:


> I was in Scott's today they had it all. Case after case of .22, .357, .45 and whatever else you wanted. Also had several Ar-15's left and said their were more already in the way... Still priced as they were last year....


Any 5.56/.223?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Any 5.56/.223?


They were selling 500rds of hornady soft point for 369.00, not sure how much they had left though...


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

*Slim pickins at Walmart today*

Very little left on the shelf. Academy was not much better.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Kascus said:


> Very little left on the shelf. Academy was not much better.


GEEZ, which Wallyworld was this?


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Pace


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

*Just left walmart in navarre*

they were unloading a shipment of ammo. i didn't pay attention to everything but they had alot of .45, some .380 and .223 but i think that was the 45gr hollow points (remington) may be wrong about the bullet weight.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to Academy today and it appears that they just got a shipment of ammo in. I managed to dig around the unopened boxes and found some Winchester white box 9mm. The box was empty in about 30 seconds between myself and three other guys. I overheard who seemed like a manager say to another employee "Don't bring out any more ammo until what's out is cleaned up." 
Also, a young guy (rather cocky it seemed) purchased a handgun. He was walking out to leave when the same manager seeming guy at the counter asked him if he got any ammo to go with his new gun. The customer then said "Nah, I'll just get it later". Just about every employee at the gun counter looked up and said "You better go ahead and get it now while we have it!" The customer seemed to laugh it off and left.. I guess maybe he doesn't know how hard it is to find ammo right now, especially 9mm, which is what I think caliber gun he purchased.


----------

